# Cpu und Mainboard fürs Gaming



## Mark1987 (3. Juli 2014)

*Cpu und Mainboard fürs Gaming*

Hallo,

ich möchte zum ersten mal einen Pc Komplett selber zusammenbauen.Bei der Komponenten auswahl hatte ich keine Probleme bis auf Mainboard und Cpu da habe ich keine Ahnung was ich nehmen soll. Ich möchte mit dem Pc Hauptsächlich DayZ(SA) DayZMod und WoT spielen, in Full HD auf hohen Grafiksettings. Ich habe kein Intresse den Pc zu übertakten. Budget währen knapp 280Euro für beides.

Könnt ihr mir helfen und mir eine gute Kombi empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2014)

Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 oder 1231v3 für ca 210€ und dazu dann ein Mainboard H97-Chipsatz für 70€ - das passt dann perfekt. Hast Du aber auch ans RAM gedacht? Was nimmst Du da? 

Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und Gigabyte GA-H97M-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder ASRock H97M (90-MXGUB0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder MSI H97M-E35 (7846-007R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - die haben allerdings nur je 2 Slots für RAM. MIt 4 Slots zB ASRock H97M Pro4 (90-MXGTA0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder MSI H97M-G43 (7924-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (3. Juli 2014)

Die restlichen Komponenten würden mich auch interessieren. Vielleicht kann man da auch noch was verbessern. CPU würde ich eine von dem Empfehlungen von Herbboy nehmen. Als Mainboard dann allerdings ein ATX-Board. 
ASRock H97 Pro4, das gibt es auch schon ab 70€.


----------



## Mark1987 (5. Juli 2014)

Hi und danke für die Vorschläge! Ich denke ich werde dann einen e3 1231v3 nehmen der müsste ja erstmal dicke reichen.Beim Mainboard währen 4 slots nicht verkehrt falls ich später nochwas nachrüsten will. geplannt sind erstmal 8gb 1600mhz cl9 habe mir aber noch keinen bestimmten rausgesucht. 
Für die Grafikkarte möchte ich so 200Euro ausgeben hab mir schon mal ein paar angeschaut und favorisiere diese hier: SAPPHIRE TOXIC R9 270X 2GB GDDR5 with Boost
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W
Das ganze kommt in ein Enermax Ostrog Gehäuse (ATX), das ist auch bis jetzt das einigste was ich schon bestellt hab zusammen mit 2 120xbe quit shadow wing Lüftern.
Als wenn ihr noch gute vorschläge habt bzgl. Ram & Grafikkarte immer her damit  (zirca 300 euro für beides max.)


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (5. Juli 2014)

RAM würde ich den Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 nehmen und dann als Grafikkarte die ASUS R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 DirectCU II TOP, Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2014)

Ja, wenn möglich, dann versuch sogar die R9 280X ins Budget zu bekommen, die bringt ca 25% mehr Leistung als eine 270X. Oder was auch okay wäre: eine R9 280 ohne X, die ist auch schon nochmal was besser als eine 270X, vor allem eine übertaktete wie zb MSI R9 280 Gaming 3G, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-082R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und kostet dann auch nicht so viel mehr.

Beim RAM musst du übrigens nicht unbedingt auf CL9 achten, du wirst auch zu CL10 keinen Unterschied merken.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (5. Juli 2014)

Ja, ich finde die 270X im Verhältnis zum Xeon auch etwas schwach. Notfalls nimm halt nur einen i5-4670, wenn du nicht mehr ausgeben kannst und steck das Geld dann in eine stärkere Grafikkarte.


----------



## Mark1987 (6. Juli 2014)

Hi und danke für die Vorschlage!! 

Der Ram von crucial sieht gut aus ich denke den werd ich nehmen da er auch relativ flach und günstig ist.
Mainboard wird warscheinlich das hier: MSI H97 Gaming 3 (7918-002R) zusammen mit dem v3 1231.
Grafikkarte wird dann wohl die werden: PowerColor R9 280X OC TurboDuo.

Ich hätte da noch 2 kleine Fragen:

1.Sollte ich evtl ein grössers Netzteil nehmen? (be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W)

2.Und könnt ihr mir einen guten alternativ Lüfter für den v3 1231 empfehlen der möglichst Leise ist? 

Vielen dank ihr habt mir bis jetzt sehr gut weitergeholfen. 

mfg Mark1987


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2014)

Hast Du bereits das Be Quiet, oder wäre das dann "das größere" ? Auf jeden Fall würde das locker reichen.

Günstig und gern empfohlen als Kühler wäre der Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 CO


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (6. Juli 2014)

Meine Lüfterempfehlung wäre der Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev.A.


----------

